# Maiuscole in italiano



## BlueWolf

Sono stato appena assalito da un dubbio atroce.

So che a differenza dell'inglese, l'italiano non capitalizza gli aggettivi che vengono da nomi che andrebbero capitalizzati (es. il Canadese disse _vs._ l'uomo canadese disse).

I nomi delle lingue vanno capitalizzati? O sono considerati come aggettivi a cui manca la parola lingua?


----------



## claudine2006

Se non erro non si usa la maiuscola per i nomi delle lingue, o almeno io non l'ho mai fatto.


----------



## valy822

Concordo con Claudine.


----------



## gabrigabri

Capitalizzare deriva dall'inglese?? O è una parola italiana che non conosco?


----------



## sabrinita85

No, generalmente, i nomi delle lingue non si scrivono con la maiuscola; possono trovarsi capitalizzati quando il libro o l'articolo, tratta proprio di lingue. Posso assicurarvi che in quasi tutti i trattati, saggi, libri, etc. di linguistica, i nomi delle lingue sono in maiuscolo.




			
				gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Capitalizzare deriva dall'inglese?? O è una parola italiana che non conosco?


Gabrigabri, "capitalizzare" è uno dei tanti calchi di derivazione, ovvero, parole che presuppongono un meccanismo di formazione e derivazione modellato su quello angloamericano.


----------



## rocamadour

Buonasera a tutti, mi sono iscritta oggi a questo interessante sito e nell'arco della giornata mi sono divertita un po' a curiosare nei vari forum. In effetti mi aveva colpita l'uso del verbo capitalizzare in questa accezione, anche se per chi conosce l'inglese è facile intuire lo "slittamento" a cui fa riferimento sabrinita85... Se posso però dire la mia mi dichiarerei d'accordo con Necsus e consiglierei di limitarne l'uso al settore economico. 
Per quanto riguarda invece la questione principale dell'argomento confermo anch'io l'uso della minuscola per i nomi delle lingue.


----------



## BlueWolf

Ok, grazie mille a tutti per avermi risolto il dubbio.  Sono particolarmente felice perché vuol dire che non ho sbagliato. 

P.S. Sì, devo ammettere che ho usato "capitalizzare" influenzato dai molti articoli inglesi sull'argomento che ho letto, d'ora in poi eviterò di usarlo.


----------



## daniele712

Leggendo gli interventi sul thread di raffaella "Stato dell'Oregon:maiuscolo o minuscolo?" mi son reso conto dell'incertezza sull'uso delle maiuscole e ho visto che oltre me anche altri non sono sicuri.Con l'aiuto dell'Accademia della Crusca (accademiadellacrusca.it) ho fatto questo schema ditemi se è giusto.


Le maiuscole in italiano si usano:

a inizio frase;

in presenza di un nome proprio di persona animale o cosa;


quando scrivere in maiuscolo ha un valore distintivo ( Borsa di Milano da non confondere con una borsa -qualsiasi- di Milano) come riportato da claudine nel thread "Stato dell'Oregon:maiiuscolo o minuscolo?";

per distinguere un popolo antico da uno moderno (i Romani antichi  daii romani odierni,i Greci antichi dai greci contemporanei);

alternate alle minuscole per i nomi di popoli al plurale(i tedeschi ma anche i Tedeschi)-al singolare quasi esclusivo l'uso del minuscolo-;

per indicare un particolare rispetto(ad esempio nelle corrispondenze epistolari Vostra Eccellenza; per rivolgersi alle autorita : Sua Maestà,il Presidente del Consiglio ect.);

davanti al soprannome con cui un personaggio è chiamato un personaggio(nome proprio) per antonomasia(il Cannibale-Merckxz-,l'Avvocato-Agnelli-);

"quando una parola a una sequenza di parole indicano non un concetto ma un individuo,un ente concreto e unico" secondo "la maggior o minore sensibilità psicologico o linguistica dello scrivente"(Luca Serianni e Giovanni Nencioni-La crusca per voi ,n°2/Accademia della Crusca).


Qui finisce la mia lista . E' completa, è corretta?
E' gradito qualsiasi intervento,vi ringrazio anticipatamente.
E non fatevi scrupoli a correggermi!


----------



## njnye

In realtà le cose sono molto più complicate... Ci sono altre possibilità: per distinguere tra enti e territori (Comune-comune; Provincia-provincia; Regione-regione...); istituzioni-religioni da edifici (es. Chiesa-chiesa); dopo le virgolette se si riporta un discorso diretto; con i nomi delle divinità e degli oggetti di culto; con i nomi dei pianeti (corpi celesti in genere); con i nomi delle feste, dei secoli, dei titoli delle opere, dei periodici, televisioni... Queste sono regole generali. L'elenco dei casi particolari sarebbe molto più lungo...


----------



## daniele712

njnye said:


> In realtà le cose sono molto più complicate... Ci sono altre possibilità..  L'elenco dei casi particolari sarebbe molto lungo...


In realtà mi sembra che alcuni esempi che hai fatto che hai fatto siano riportati nei casi proposti da me.Un discorso diretto dopo le virgolette o un titolo di un libro possono essere ricondotti a un principio per cui a inizio frase(oppure  dopo un punto,un punto esclamativo o  interrogativo)si usano le virgolette come capita peraltro in molte altre lingue. Anche il discorso chiesa-Chiesa è paragonabile all'esempio comprare in Borsa_comprare una borsa.Divinità e corpi celesti sono comunque sia nomi propri . Mentre erano colpevolmente assenti i casi delle festività e delle date che vanno riportate in maiuscolo.
Ti ringrazio e se puoi segnalami qualche altra situazione che mi è sfuggita.


----------



## daniele712

daniele712 said:


> Leggendo gli interventi sul thread di raffaella "Stato dell'Oregon:maiuscolo o minuscolo?" mi son reso conto dell'incertezza sull'uso delle maiuscole e ho visto che oltre me anche altri non sono sicuri.Con l'aiuto dell'Accademia della Crusca (accademiadellacrusca.it) ho fatto questo schema ditemi se è giusto.
> 
> 
> Le maiuscole in italiano si usano:
> 
> a inizio frase;
> 
> in presenza di un nome proprio di persona animale o cosa;
> 
> 
> quando scrivere in maiuscolo ha un valore distintivo ( Borsa di Milano da non confondere con una borsa -qualsiasi- di Milano),anche per distinguere tra enti e territori(comune-Comune)- come riportato da claudine nel thread "Stato dell'Oregon:maiiuscolo o minuscolo?"-;
> 
> per distinguere un popolo antico da uno moderno (i Romani antichi  daii romani odierni,i Greci antichi dai greci contemporanei);
> 
> alternate alle minuscole per i nomi di popoli al plurale(i tedeschi ma anche i Tedeschi)-al singolare quasi esclusivo l'uso del minuscolo-;
> 
> per indicare un particolare rispetto(ad esempio nelle corrispondenze epistolari Vostra Eccellenza; per rivolgersi alle autorita : Sua Maestà,il Presidente del Consiglio ect.);
> 
> davanti al soprannome con cui un personaggio è chiamato un personaggio(nome proprio) per antonomasia(il Cannibale-Merckxz-,l'Avvocato-Agnelli-);
> 
> "quando una parola a una sequenza di parole indicano non un concetto ma un individuo,un ente concreto e unico" secondo "la maggior o minore sensibilità psicologico o linguistica dello scrivente"(Luca Serianni e Giovanni Nencioni-La crusca per voi ,n°2/Accademia della Crusca).
> 
> Aggiungo dopo il post di njnye
> 
> Per indicare le divinità;
> 
> Per indicare le festività (Natale,Ferragosto ect.)
> 
> Per indicare i mesi e gli anni nelle date(il Quattrocento , il 12 Ottobre,ma il quarto mese il quinto anno.Anche qui se si vuole rafforzare l'importanza di una data si può usare il maiuscolo (es. l'Anno Terzo del Nuovo Impero) un pò come accade con persone note per antonomasia con un soprannome


Non sono troppo sicuro sulle date.
Scrivere "nel novecento" al posto di "nel Novecento" è un errore o solo un imprecisione linguistica?


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> Non sono troppo sicuro sulle date.
> Scrivere "nel novecento" al posto di "nel Novecento" è un errore o solo un imprecisione linguistica?


Non so se si considera un errore, ma senza dubbio "il Novecento" è corretto.


----------



## febw

Buona serata a tutti, sto compilando una lettera e ho dei problemi, chi è in grado di aiutarmi...? Vi prego...
deve essere scritta in modo formale.

I dubbi (e scusate l'ignoranza) sono:
--
 All'interno di una frase è giusto scrivere
-Forze di Polizia- oppure come vanno messe le maiuscole?
polizia va o no maiuscolo?
--

Diploma di Perito Elettronico 
o 
Diploma di perito elettronico 
?
--

sono un Perito Informatico 
o
sono un perito informatico 
?
--
Se dico, all'interno di una frase, 
Quando andavo all'Università....ecc ecc
parlando in senso generico è giusto scrivere università in maiuscolo o in minuscolo?
--

Ringrazio infinitamente se avete la pazienza di darmi il vostro parere tecnico.

Ciao a tutti ;-)


----------



## SunDraw

Provo a farla facile:
1. in italiano maiuscolare equivale a _personificare_, rendere una _individualità_ (formalizzata: è tanto_ meno _indicazione di consistenza/importanza/rispettosità_ ideale, suggestiva_ che in altre lingue);
2. per quanto possibile *non* si insiste sulle maiuscole, sentite infine come un'_enfasi_.

Quindi di norma istituzioni e titoli ed entità varie quando citati _come tali_ (con il loro _nome proprio_) andranno in maiuscolo:
"alla celebrazione sono intervenuti rappresentanti delle Forze di Polizia..."
"ho conseguito Diploma di Perito Informatico..."

ma non appena si tratta di _sostanza_ al di là dell'aspetto formale, le maiuscole sarebbero un riferimento specifico inutile e ingombrante:
"l'impunità mafiosa è una questione politica non di capacità delle forze di polizia..."
"sono perito informatico con diploma conseguito l'anno scorso..."

In particolare, sempreché non in contrasto con la formalità, anche nelle denominazioni complesse risulta più _elegante_ lasciar cadere le maiuscole oltre la prima:
"Mario Rossi - Perito informatico"
"Ufficio del personale"
...


----------



## febw

Grazie davvero SunDraw 
ottima lezione ;-) ti ringrazio...ne avevo bisogno hihihhi 


Quindi es  scrivero` :
Diploma di Perito Informatico. ok!


scusa per conferma,
se invece dovessi scrivere ad es:
-----
durante le ore di studio passate in universita` e nella scuola superiore
/giusto cosi`?/

oppure dovrei scrivere: 

durante le ore passate in Universita` e nella scuola superiore
Universita` MINUSCOLO vero? oppure sbaglio di nuovo?
-----


------
Hobby: Chitarra, Palestra, Modelissmo
si puo` fare un elenco con le Maiuscole cosi` come sopra
come a evidenziare e rendere piu` leggibili le varie parole
oppure , formalmente, non e` una cosa corretta?
------



Ciao,grazie mille.
P.s  piccola curiosita` Cell. 347 / Tel. 0167
oppure Cell: 347 / Tel: 0283
formalmente come si scrive in modo piu` corretto?


----------



## SunDraw

febw said:


> se invece dovessi scrivere ad es:
> durante le ore di studio passate *all'*universita` e *alla* scuola superiore


Ripeto facendola ancora più spiccia: in italiano si fa indossare l'uniforme, il vestito della domenica, della Maiuscola (e qui la scrivo in maiuscolo proprio nel senso che sto dicendo!) a una cosa quando va intesa la sua _entità burocratica_.

Questo interviene più tipicamente nelle scritture formali: quindi se stai scrivendo dei tuoi studi all'Egr. Professore o alla Spett.le Azienda, questi saranno stati "all'Università e all'Istituto Tecnico (o il Liceo ecc)"
[con un riferimento implicito a certi precisi "nomi e cognomi" di scuole]; 
se stai scrivendo invece su ...carta semplice, i tuoi studi saranno stati quelli "all'università e alle superiori", con un riferimento a dei "corsi di studi" in senso generico: puoi _privarli di identità_ senza offendere nessuno.



febw said:


> Hobby: Chitarra, Palestra, Model*li*smo
> come a evidenziare e rendere piu` leggibili le varie parole
> oppure, formalmente, non e` una cosa corretta?


La seconda che hai detto: in italiano staresti introducendo una _enfasi burocratica_, una sorta di _apoteosi_ p), fuori luogo.


febw said:


> Cell. 347 / Tel. 0167
> oppure Cell: 347 / Tel: 0283


_Di norma_ il puntino di abbreviazione *va messo*.
Ometterlo rappresenterebbe un atto creativo, un tuo stile personale (ad es. io non sopporto di scrivere "ecc." col puntino neppure in questo Forum linguistico, finché non se ne accorgeranno e mi ci obbligheranno ).
Dopodiché ti faccio notare che il ...minimalismo di scrivere "Tel" anziché "Tel." (o magari "tel" minuscolo) verrebbe ben vanificato se poi ne aggiungessi due di punti anziché uno ("Tel:") .
Nota: "Tel." maiuscolo è comunque più corretto di "tel." minuscolo perché in questo caso trattasi di _maiuscola di inizio frase_ (sempre dignitosissima quando non obbligatorissima), non maiuscola "identificativa" di cui più sopra.


----------



## febw

Ciao 
volevo ringraziare SUNDRAW
meno male che c`e` ancora gente che sa 
scrivere italiano....e grazie per l`aiuto.

io sono un tecnico ehehehe piccole carenze le ho....

Ciao ;-)


----------



## mickeybrz

claudine2006 said:


> Non so se si considera un errore, ma senza dubbio "il Novecento" è corretto.


 
Io vedo bene:

"Mia nonna nacque nei primi del novecento" (= sto collocando temporalmente un evento senza enfatizzarlo)
"Gli scrittori del primo Novecento" (= mi riferisco ad un periodo storico ben definito, con una sua valenza).


----------



## mickeybrz

Infine (per le maiuscole) personalmente non mi dispiace l'uso anglosassone (enfatizzante) per certi titoli (escluse le congiunzioni e altre particelle)

La Possibilità di Utilizzo delle Motoseghe a Petrolio nel Disboscamento Selettivo delle Foreste Canadesi


----------



## Linnets

mickeybrz said:


> per distinguere un popolo antico da uno moderno (i Romani antichi daii romani odierni,i Greci antichi dai greci contemporanei);
> 
> alternate alle minuscole per i nomi di popoli al plurale(i tedeschi ma anche i Tedeschi)-al singolare quasi esclusivo l'uso del minuscolo-;


 
Siete sicuri che esista una regola o un uso consolidato per cui i Greci antichi si scrivono con la maiuscola e quelli moderni con la minuscola? La regola che ho trovato è questa: si usa la maiuscola o per enfasi (può essere il caso dei popoli antichi) o quando si parla del popolo in generale: quindi "gli Italiani sono un popolo che ama mangiare bene" ma "nei campionati di nuoto hanno vinto gli italiani" (perché si parla degli italiani che effettivamente hanno gareggiato).



mickeybrz said:


> Io vedo bene:
> 
> "Mia nonna nacque nei primi del novecento" (= sto collocando temporalmente un evento senza enfatizzarlo)
> "Gli scrittori del primo Novecento" (= mi riferisco ad un periodo storico ben definito, con una sua valenza).


 
A mio avviso, _Novecento_ va sempre maiuscolo anche perché in parecchi casi esiste la possibilità di confonderlo con il 900 d.C.



mickeybrz said:


> Infine (per le maiuscole) personalmente non mi dispiace l'uso anglosassone (enfatizzante) per certi titoli (escluse le congiunzioni e altre particelle)
> 
> La Possibilità di Utilizzo delle Motoseghe a Petrolio nel Disboscamento Selettivo delle Foreste Canadesi


 
Quest'uso non mi piace proprio.


----------



## mickeybrz

Linnets said:


> Siete sicuri che esista una regola o un uso consolidato per cui i Greci antichi si scrivono con la maiuscola e quelli moderni con la minuscola? La regola che ho trovato è questa: si usa la maiuscola o per enfasi (può essere il caso dei popoli antichi) o quando si parla del popolo in generale: quindi "gli Italiani sono un popolo che ama mangiare bene" ma "nei campionati di nuoto hanno vinto gli italiani" (perché si parla degli italiani che effettivamente hanno gareggiato).


 
L'uso (almeno me lo avevano insegnato così) è dovuto al fatto che alcuni popoli (Greci, Romani, Egiziani...) fondarono delle civiltà che poi sono diventati parte della storia (...della Storia). E quindi con "la cucina dei Romani" intendo come nell'antica Roma preparassero i pasti, per distinguerli da come si mangia a Roma oggi.

Nel caso degli "Italiani che amano mangiare bene", non è sbagliato ma - a me almeno - in questo caso (argomento secondario, la cucina nazionale) l'uso della maiuscola suona esagerato.
Si dovrebbe allora anche scrivere: "il campionato del mondo di calcio l'hanno visto gli Italiani", non erano solo gli 11 in campo a vincerlo, tutta la nazione (la Nazione?)si ritiene vincitrice.


----------



## federicoft

Gli aggettivi di nazionalità vanno sempre in minuscolo e lo stesso i sostantivi singolari (_la gara è stata vinta da un portoghese)_. I sostantivi plurali, riferiti collettivamente ad un popolo, si possono scrivere in maiuscolo per ossequio, ma anche l'uso minuscolo è perfettamente legittimo (_i Portoghesi sono un popolo latino_ o _i portoghesi sono stati grandi navigatori_). Altrimenti sempre minuscolo (_abbiamo viaggiato con un gruppo di portoghesi)_.
Non credo esista nessuna regola che preveda l'uso della maiuscola per distinguere popolazioni antiche da altre contemporanee. 

dal Garzanti.
Quando sono aggettivi si usa sempre la *minuscola* (_un profumo francese_); quando sono sostantivi si usa la minuscola al *singolare* (_un americano ha vinto la medaglia d'oro_), mentre al *plurale* si può usare anche la *maiuscola* (_i Turchi_), ma è un uso sempre meno diffuso.

Da La Crusca per Voi, aprile 1991.
Per i nomi di popoli (o _etnici_) bisogna distinguere: la minuscola è oggi obbligatoria se si tratta di aggettivi («le strade _francesi_»), decisamente preferita in riferimento a un singolo individuo («il _greco _aveva conservato fino allora un silenzio pregnante» P. Levi), mentre si alterna con la maiuscola nel plurale («e sì che i _tedeschi_ non li batte nessuno in nulla» Fenoglio / «i _Tedeschi _lo avevano preso in seguito alla spiata di un qualche delatore» Morante).


----------

